# Ohé les gens vous êtes ou ????



## quetzalk (1 Décembre 2004)

Inspiré par une remarque de JPTK dans le bar (je cite mes sources, faut être scientifique de nos jours  :love: ), il plane comme une absence, comme si plein de monde était pas là, pleins de threads qu'avancent point, bref, ça se traîne inhabituellement !

VOUS ETES LA ???

      

Y a un match ? la guerre a commencé ? Bush est réélu ? L'été est subitement revenu et vous êtes sur les terrasses des bistrots ? Autres (préciser...........)


----------



## monoeil (1 Décembre 2004)

On peut être là tout en étant absent.
Moi je suis présent tout en étant dépassé ; toute cette "somme" à lire. Et puis d'après la charte on est pas obligé d'émettre un avis sur tout


----------



## naas (1 Décembre 2004)

oui oui, criez pas comme ça monsieur on est pas sourd


----------



## supermoquette (1 Décembre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> VOUS ETES LA ???


Ouais, DT©  :love:


----------



## quetzalk (1 Décembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Moi je suis présent tout en étant dépassé ; toute cette "somme" à lire. Et puis d'après la charte on est pas obligé d'émettre un avis sur tout



c'est vrai qu'il y aussi une tendance actuelle désespérante :
- à l'allongement immodérée des posts, conséquence néfaste de la lutte antiflood  :modo:  :casse:   
- au renvoi dans chaque réponse à deux ou trois threads ressortis des années passées, faisant chacun dans les 40 pages (et n'ayant pas forcément rapport avec la choucroute)

du coup quand on regarde un truc "vite fait 5 minutes oui chérie j'arrive pour manger promis", ben on mange froid et on paraît tout à coup "présent-absent"  :rateau:  :hein:   
Moneil tu pourrais nous développer ta théorie sur ce point ?


----------



## macelene (1 Décembre 2004)

un coup de déprime Monsieur Quetzalk ?     

Allez une bonne nuit de sommeil et tout redeviendra comme avant...  


 C'est super les nouveaux TRadadas


----------



## monoeil (1 Décembre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai qu'il y aussi une tendance actuelle désespérante :
> - à l'allongement immodérée des posts, conséquence néfaste de la lutte antiflood  :modo:  :casse:
> - au renvoi dans chaque réponse à deux ou trois threads ressortis des années passées, faisant chacun dans les 40 pages (et n'ayant pas forcément rapport avec la choucroute)
> 
> ...



Pour commencer, qu'est ce qui te laisse à penser que je mange tous les jours à ma faim?  Ensuite, ne pourrait-on pas envisager de temps à autre d'apostropher sa moitié (ou moins suivant le partage en vigueur) par un "ma grenouille" accompagné d'un "tu sais bien que les pâtes au micro-ondes je supporte pas, la gerbe" signifiant par là qu'il est d'autres nourritures sur terre et pouce, je mange dessus 
Quoiqu'il en soit, le repas fut fort honorable ce soir. Aussi ma lecture, pour distraite qu'elle soit, se ponctue de "burps" que je réprime difficilement. Je sens même quelques étirements de la face me gagner bientôt. Dûs, moins par une activité zygomatique débridée que par l'ennui qui guette.
J'ai eu raison de dîner chaud.


----------



## duracel (1 Décembre 2004)

Présent.
À vos ordres.


----------



## quetzalk (1 Décembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Aussi ma lecture, pour distraite qu'elle soit, se ponctue de "burps" que je réprime difficilement.



Ouh la ! :modo:  :modo:    :modo: Relis la charte, ici c'est un forum CORRECT, ce genre de chose n'est pas trop admise...


----------



## Bilbo (2 Décembre 2004)

L'accueil ne devient une annexe du Bar que quand on passe par la porte dérobée. Évidemment, elle n'est connue que des initiés.  Hop, ce fil retourne à l'endroit qu'il n'aurait jamais dû quitter. 

À+


----------



## touba (2 Décembre 2004)

ya koi ici ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> ya koi ici ?



y'a moi


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> y'a moi



toujours fidèle au poste  :rateau:


----------



## touba (2 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> toujours fidèle au poste :rateau:


...à flooder...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> ...à flooder...



floodeur un jour, floodeur toujours  :rateau:


----------



## piro (2 Décembre 2004)

flooder c est mal 
mais je suis present


----------



## benjamin (2 Décembre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai qu'il y aussi une tendance actuelle désespérante :
> - à l'allongement immodérée des posts, conséquence néfaste de la lutte antiflood  :modo:  :casse:
> - au renvoi dans chaque réponse à deux ou trois threads ressortis des années passées, faisant chacun dans les 40 pages (et n'ayant pas forcément rapport avec la choucroute)


 J'y ajoute :

 - à des sujets qui, tous les deux mois, insinuent que _c'était mieux avant_


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, DT©  :love:


 Idem


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> toujours fidèle au poste  :rateau:



Tu dors quand ?


----------



## nato kino (2 Décembre 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> J'y ajoute :
> 
> - à des sujets qui, tous les deux mois, insinuent que _c'était mieux avant_



Bref c'était vrai alors.


----------



## Amok (2 Décembre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai qu'il y aussi une tendance actuelle désespérante :
> - à l'allongement immodérée des posts, conséquence néfaste de la lutte antiflood  :modo:  :casse:
> - au renvoi dans chaque réponse à deux ou trois threads ressortis des années passées, faisant chacun dans les 40 pages (et n'ayant pas forcément rapport avec la choucroute)



Désespérante, peut-être pas, mais chiante : incontestablement.


----------



## quetzalk (2 Décembre 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> J'y ajoute :
> 
> - à des sujets qui, tous les deux mois, insinuent que _c'était mieux avant_



Ah voyez bien, même les admin eux-mêmes le disent : autrefois tout était bien mieux que d'nos jours ! 
(je sais pas, depuis que j'ai vu le film de Jeunet je me prends pour mon arrière-grand père et j'y perds mes repères).


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

je suis la aujourd'hui....demain je sais pas !!


----------



## Foguenne (2 Décembre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai qu'il y aussi une tendance actuelle désespérante :
> - à l'allongement immodérée des posts, conséquence néfaste de la lutte antiflood  :modo:  :casse:



tu ne voulais pas dire:
"-à l'allongement immodérée des posts, conséquence néfaste du flood" ???


----------



## quetzalk (2 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> tu ne voulais pas dire:
> "-à l'allongement immodérée des posts, conséquence néfaste du flood" ???



nan, nan des post, pas des threads     ceci dit un thread avec des longs posts (donc défloodé) devient généralement un long thread...  

mais dites-moi, ces posts de 150 lignes dans des threads de 30 pages, ça serait pas une sorte de, comment dire, comme l'antimatière est à la matière, comme le yin au yang, une sorte d' _antiflood_ ???


----------



## Foguenne (2 Décembre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> ...mais dites-moi, ces posts de 150 lignes dans des threads de 30 pages, ça serait pas une sorte de, comment dire, comme l'antimatière est à la matière, comme le yin au yang, une sorte d' _antiflood_ ???



Effectivement. Rien de tel que de long post pour occuper les floodeurs.


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement. Rien de tel que de long post pour occuper les floodeurs.


 Voilà qui est parlé


----------



## jpmiss (2 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> un coup de déprime Monsieur Quetzalk ?


 Nan il a rien d'autre a faire (a part jouer a Civilization et a Xplane): il est au chômage depuis un mois  Et pire que tout: il est au chomage VOLONTAIREMENT!!! Prasite!


----------



## Nephou (2 Décembre 2004)

:mouais: ça ressemble à un attrape decus ça non


----------



## Foguenne (2 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Voilà qui est parlé



Merci Ô maître Floodeur.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tu dors quand ?



quand je veux


----------



## macelene (2 Décembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Nan il a rien d'autre a faire (a part jouer a Civilization et a Xplane)* Prasite!*: il est au chômage depuis un mois  Et pire que tout: il est au chomage VOLONTAIREMENT!!!




* Prasite!*    ça doit être une nouvelle maladie  jamais entendu parler d'elle...

Chômage Volontaire....  heu et c'est bien ?  

 Jpmiss


----------



## jpmiss (2 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> * Prasite!*    ça doit être une nouvelle maladie  jamais entendu parler d'elle...
> 
> Chômage Volontaire....  heu et c'est bien ?
> 
> Jpmiss


      :love:


----------



## macelene (2 Décembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: ça ressemble à un attrape decus ça non






			
				Nephou a dit:
			
		

> *decus*



     toi aussi tu t'y mets.... t

tu disais quoi par là...?   des culs...  ???  


_Oui je sais, suis un peu dirons-nous... remontée,  mais bon je sors de ma salle d'op'...  alors _


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Décembre 2004)

J'irais bien faire une 'tite sieste après le déjeuner :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> J'irais bien faire une 'tite sieste après le déjeuner :love:




et le travail?
tu et payé pour roupiller?   :love:  :love:


----------



## Nephou (2 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> toi aussi tu t'y mets.... t
> 
> tu disais quoi par là...?   des culs...  ???
> 
> ...


j'ai écrit "des culs" mais je pensais à "des choristes" 


_c'est pas trop private là non ? y'en a des qui suivent encore ? sinon j'en appel à 'tanplan ou vieux râleur voire lebonze pour voir si tout le monde suit vraiment _


----------



## bebert (2 Décembre 2004)

J'ai dû louper un épisode, qu'est devenu lebonze ?


----------



## nato kino (2 Décembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _c'est pas trop private là non ? y'en a des qui suivent encore ? sinon j'en appel à 'tanplan ou vieux râleur voire lebonze pour voir si tout le monde suit vraiment _



Non, rien compris.  :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> J'ai dû louper un épisode, qu'est devenu lebonze ?



il est coulé...  :rateau:


----------



## Nephou (2 Décembre 2004)

ben decus c'est bien la v.1 du pseudo de decoris non ? :rateau:


----------



## bebert (2 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> il est coulé...  :rateau:



Non, sans dec', il est où lebonze ?


----------



## quetzalk (2 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> il est coulé...  :rateau:



C'est Arlequine et Colombin qui vont être tristes...


----------



## nato kino (2 Décembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> j'ai écrit "des culs" mais je pensais à "des choristes"



Putain de jeux de mots à la con !!     
C'est bon, ça vient de faire tilt !! :love:


----------



## macelene (2 Décembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> ben decus c'est bien la v.1 du pseudo de decoris non ? :rateau:



mais bon sang, c'est bien sûr    

bon c pas le tout...   kawa...


----------



## nato kino (2 Décembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> ben decus c'est bien la v.1 du pseudo de decoris non ? :rateau:



Il te reste pas un ou deux NKK à tout hasard ?   
C'est pas pour offrir, inutile de l'emballer.  :rateau:


----------



## Nephou (2 Décembre 2004)

si c'est pas pour emballer inutile de l'offrir en effet :rateau:


_j'ai beau être matinal j'ai mal _


----------



## macelene (2 Décembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _j'ai beau être matinal j'ai mal _




  :mouais: t'as mal ???  Mince alors.

Bon c pas le tout qui donc a des nouvelles de Roberto ????


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (2 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: t'as mal ???  Mince alors.
> 
> Bon c pas le tout qui donc a des nouvelles de Roberto ????



Mio palmo


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bon c pas le tout qui donc a des nouvelles de Roberto ????



Pas moi


----------



## macelene (2 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Mio palmo



Ton palmier...     :mouais:      
Ton Palm...  :mouais:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (2 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ton palmier...     :mouais:
> Ton Palm...  :mouais:



Ton palm... ito   

 :rateau:


----------



## macelene (2 Décembre 2004)

*nous faut une galerie des Modos       à vos pinceaux dans LA Galerie des Grands Peintres.*






Elle  est pas top Notre Bengilli ?    :love:​

d'après NAto.


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Décembre 2004)

Wahou, y'a du boulot pour égaler ça


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Décembre 2004)

Rezba in Arnaut fumant par Jean-Léon Gérôme 1865.


----------



## poildep (2 Décembre 2004)

si vous déménagez la galerie ici on va pas s'y retrouver


----------



## macelene (2 Décembre 2004)

juste que c'était pour que tout le monde voit. 
Mais bon on va reprendre ses esprits et remettre tout ça à sa place.
c'est à dire là...     

Tibo merci  tu peux nous donner le nom de ce gugusse en robe      
et le nom du peintre ? et si tu veux bien un titre de tableau ?
FAut penser à tout...     

Poildep  bon l'ai vu dans la galerie...       oula fait gaffe à tes mamelles


----------



## teo (2 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Mio palmo




Là je suis dans le *bleu *



[joli fille, accent new-yorkais]_ "el proximo paradero, es bien el lago del demonio ?"   _


----------



## Philito (2 Décembre 2004)

Juste un coucou en passant..... vala  :rateau:


----------



## macelene (2 Décembre 2004)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Juste un coucou en passant..... vala  :rateau:



caramba... hacia un tiempo de loco de no ver te aqui...  Qué tal amigo :love:? Te lo passas bien ?     

hasta pronto, pasa cuando quieres


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Décembre 2004)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Juste un coucou en passant..... vala  :rateau:


 

content de te revoir 



keskelle dit MacElene ?


----------



## macmarco (2 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> ...keskelle dit MacElene ?


 En gros :
 "Mazette, ça fait un temps fou qu'on ne t'a pas vu ici, comment vas-tu ami ? Ca marche pour toi ?

 A bientôt, tu passes quand tu veux !"


----------



## macelene (2 Décembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> En gros :
> "Mazette, ça fait un temps fou qu'on ne t'a pas vu ici, comment vas-tu ami ? Ca marche pour toi ?
> 
> A bientôt, tu passes quand tu veux !"


----------



## macmarco (2 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

>


 En effet, je remplace Sherlock !


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Décembre 2004)

Merci pour cette traduction 

MacElene, pourquoi pas le dire tout de suite


----------



## Philito (2 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour cette traduction
> 
> MacElene, pourquoi pas le dire tout de suite



Yo no hablo francheses......  :rose: sino yo no pas todo comprende


----------



## Amok (2 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> si vous déménagez la galerie ici on va pas s'y retrouver (Suit une image innaceptable)



Mon petit Poildep, j'ai longuement hésité à la peine que tu devais subir pour avoir l'affront de poster de telles images -honteusement truquées- éclaboussant l'ensemble de la caste des modérateurs dont l'Amok trismégiste est un des plus anciens représentants.

Si Annthrax n'était point intervenue en ta faveur, se roulant à mes pieds en hurlant de douleur, son regard empli de bonté dans l'ombre de mon glaive vengeur, Dieu seul sait en quel endroit nauséabond les étrons des abjects insectes s'étant repus de ta carcasse multicolore formeraient chapelet, odoriférant monument à ta pauvre mémoire de nioubie.

Tu peux donc la remercier (deux ou trois caisses de grands crus feront semble-t-il l'affaire) s?il t'es encore possible non seulement de poster, mais également de sentir l'air vicié de la Belgique emplir tes accordéons.

Il me semble dernièrement avoir déjà eu à intervenir pour te rappeler à l'ordre. Ceci est donc la deuxième fois. Ta protectrice ne te sera d'aucun secours lorsque, voulant faire le guignol devant tes petits camarades tu trouveras plus intelligent de poster à nouveau des fakes que de dépanner les membres sérieux et bien élevés qui cherchent aide et réconfort dans les forums OSX.

Ma sentence est donc la suivante :






Je trouve que c'est bien peu cher payé. L'Amok a parlé.


----------



## monoeil (2 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ... L'Amok a parlé.


Moi je le connais pas c't Amok et je suis bien content  Foutrait preque les j'tons  

Poildep, si tu veux je te les poste tes âneries


----------



## Nephou (2 Décembre 2004)

tsss ne feinds pas la surprise courroucée

on sait bien que l'Amok trismégiste s'attend à tout


_sinon, vu la photo, on dirait que tu as repris le fitness : tu as moins de ventre ! coquine va :love:_

euh c'est quoi la référence de la peinture blanche ?


----------



## Amok (2 Décembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Moi je le connais pas c't Amok et je suis bien content  Foutrait preque les j'tons
> 
> Poildep, si tu veux je te les poste tes âneries



Qu'a cela ne tienne : vous vous partagerez les écouteurs et chanterez en canon...


----------



## poildep (2 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mon petit Poildep,(...) L'Amok a parlé.


J'avais pensé (je sais, c'est une mauvaise habitude) que Votre Majesté apprécierait la référence historique à la Louve antique, mère de l'Empire Romain, symbole de puissance et de grandeur.
Si j'ai commis une erreur, c'était bien involontaire de ma part.


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> J'avais pensé (je sais, c'est une mauvaise habitude) que Votre Majesté apprécierait la référence historique à la Louve antique, mère de l'Empire Romain, symbole de puissance et de grandeur.
> Si j'ai commis une erreur, c'était bien involontaire de ma part.



C'est l'aspect femelle de la chose qu'il ne saurait souffrir, ce ne semble


----------



## Nephou (2 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> J'avais pensé (je sais, c'est une mauvaise habitude) que Votre Majesté apprécierait la référence historique à la Louve antique, mère de l'Empire Romain, symbole de puissance et de grandeur.
> Si j'ai commis une erreur, c'était bien involontaire de ma part.


 Il te faut savoir que SaM* ne donne jamais son blanc seing 



_*ben oui, Sa Majesté quoi_


----------



## rezba (2 Décembre 2004)

Pourtant, l'Amok est une femelle, comme toutes les modérateurs. Et elle est la mère nouricière de tant de nioubies ! :rateau:

l'amer rezba vous salue bien, Trismégiste !


----------



## Nephou (2 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> *l'amer rezba *


c'est donc l'heure de la pêche aux crabes ?


----------



## quetzalk (2 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Si j'ai commis une erreur, c'était bien involontaire de ma part.



*CET HOMME MENT !* 
  :hein:


----------



## Amok (2 Décembre 2004)

Je l'ai à l'oeil, ce Poildep. Il faut le mater comme lait sur le feu et semble un meneur potentiel. D'ailleurs, globalement je me méfie des Belges. Il suffit de les entendre parler pour comprendre que ces gens là sont des pervers.

J'avais des doutes. Ce fut certitude lorsque j'ai vu Paul Foguenne dans le métro. :affraid:


----------



## monoeil (2 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Qu'a cela ne tienne : vous vous partagerez les écouteurs et chanterez en canon...


Oh le boulé* l'a même pas compris la référence historique. 

*des fois l'ortographe, c'est plus fort que nous


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'avais des doutes. Ce fut certitude lorsque j'ai vu Paul Foguenne dans le métro. :affraid:



La contanimation se fait-elle par la salive ?!   :mouais:


----------



## poildep (2 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> La contanimation se fait-elle par la salive ?!   :mouais:


 non, la belgitude ne s'attrape qu'en vivant dans ce pays.


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> non, la belgitude ne s'attrape qu'en vivant dans ce pays.



Si ça donne de l'humour alors on va tous venir se fournir à la source


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Décembre 2004)

Et oui ... la belgitude ... ça existe !!!!!! :rateau:  :rateau: 
Moi, j'aime bien mon petit plat pays même que j'espère que les canaux ne vont pas tous se pendre et que les diables en pierre ne vont pas décrocher tous les nuages... ça ferait un peu vide !
J'adore ma région du Nord, mélange de chtis, de flamins et de wallons toujours prêt à partir en  fête comme d'autres partent en guerre...
J'aime bien les moules, la gueuze et les crépuscules d'Ostende qui transforment la jetée en "route du paradis"...
Et quand des drames secouent notre petite quiétude, je suis comme nos plaines ... je tremble sous juillet ... je tremble pour que notre petit pays continue à exister en entier, en faisant fi des extrémismes de tous bords ...
J'aime bien notre Roi, il nous ressemble ... quand je le vois, j'ai envie de dire en me dressant sur mon banc : "Capitaine ! ô Capitaine... surtout garde la barre bien droite !!!"
Notre pays est petit, mais il nous tourne vers les autres ... et on aime les autres !
C'est ça qui est formidable !!!!!
  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Décembre 2004)

ça y est j'ai envie de me tripoter...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Décembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça y est j'ai envie de me tripoter...


     
...essaie de te tripoter en filant pendant que t'y es !!!!!!!! :love:  :love:


----------



## Bassman (3 Décembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça y est j'ai envie de me tripoter...


C'est sur quel mot que ca t'as donné envie ??? Moi c'est sur "quiétude" dans le post de Zebig


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> C'est sur quel mot que ca t'as donné envie ??? Moi c'est sur "quiétude" dans le post de Zebig


   ... Purée (c'est le mot !!!!! :rateau: ) ! ... déjà deux qui se tripotent en lisant mes posts !!!!  
Faudra que je songe à me recycler dans la littérature rose moi !!! :love: 
Bon les gars, un peu de camphre peut-être ?????


----------



## Bassman (3 Décembre 2004)

nan ca chauffe le camphre et ca pique apres


----------



## jpmiss (3 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> nan ca chauffe le camphre et ca pique apres


----------



## Bassman (3 Décembre 2004)

tient t'as coupé tes cheveux JPMiss ???


----------



## poildep (3 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> C'est sur quel mot que ca t'as donné envie ??? Moi c'est sur "quiétude" dans le post de Zebig


 moi c'est quand il a dit :"surtout garde la barre bien droite"


----------



## jpmiss (3 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> tient t'as coupé tes cheveux JPMiss ???


 Nan: thebig s'est rasé la barbe


----------



## poildep (3 Décembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Nan: thebig s'est rasé la barbe


 ça le radjeunit.


----------



## quetzalk (3 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> C'est sur quel mot que ca t'as donné envie ??? Moi c'est sur "quiétude" dans le post de Zebig



chais pas si faut l'dire, moi c'était "j'aime les moules" (rô zut j'ai taché mon patalon    :mouais:  :rose: )


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Décembre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> chais pas si faut l'dire, moi c'était "j'aime les moules" (rô zut j'ai taché mon patalon    :mouais:  :rose: )


 :mouais:  ... quand même pas normal tout ça !!!!!! .... :mouais: 
Bon, si c'était un post de Lorna, Macelene, Macounette, Anntraxh, Lila ... ... ... ... ben j'aurais à la limite compris qu'on puisse s'épancher de cette manière abrupte et soudaine ( :rateau: ) mais moi ... ... ...   
J'allais dire : "ça m'en bouche un coin !" ... mais j'ose plus !!!!! :rose:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## quetzalk (3 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> J'allais dire : "ça m'en bouche un coin !" ... mais j'ose plus !!!!!




     si, si, continue...


----------

